# Alien hunters Denied Codex



## TG1 (May 1, 2009)

Yesterday at games day both Mat ward and Robin Cruddace said that there were no future plans to develop a new alien hunter codex. Mat also denied a new 3 ordo book but did say that Both current Ordo will be looked at. Hope this dispel any rumours from white dwarf 303 saying that there would-be.


----------



## Lord_Aaron (Sep 24, 2010)

Lame. Alien Hunters would be the one Imperial army I would want to play.


----------



## Stella Cadente (Dec 25, 2006)

oh well, sternguard = deathwatch anyway, so you don't really need a codex for them.


----------



## gen.ahab (Dec 22, 2009)

You want to play deathwatch either get the DW rpg or use sternguard.


----------



## GrizBe (May 12, 2010)

Pretty much thats all the Ordo Xenos and Deathwatch were.. normal marines with a fancy paintjob and ammo... so prtty much, as pointed out, Sternguard... not worth making a codex for anymore.


----------



## Doelago (Nov 29, 2009)

Would still have been quite nice to get some more background for them...


----------



## gen.ahab (Dec 22, 2009)

Again, buy the DW RPG.


----------



## Codex Todd (Mar 22, 2009)

Or maybe introduce some new imperial agents? Bounty hunters etc Maybe not a full Codex but maybe a small supplement in WD or online?


----------



## Lord_Aaron (Sep 24, 2010)

So if Death Watch = Sternguard, how could one make a Death Watch army out of them?

(Sorry, I've been keeping up with 40K over the last 2 years or so and I don't have any of the new books.)


----------



## Stella Cadente (Dec 25, 2006)

Codex Todd said:


> Or maybe introduce some new imperial agents? Bounty hunters etc Maybe not a full Codex but maybe a small supplement in WD or online?


and take up the precious space used by jervis johnson!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!, surely you can't be serious??, where else is he going to convince us that £25 for 10 plastic models is amazing value for money and everyone buys them, and only poopheads don't?


Lord_Aaron said:


> So if Death Watch = Sternguard, how could one make a Death Watch army out of them?


do deathwatch deploy armies?, everything I've heard is small strike teams, 1 or 2 squads at most, maybe allot less.


----------



## Codex Todd (Mar 22, 2009)

Stella Cadente said:


> and take up the precious space used by jervis johnson!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!, surely you can't be serious??, where else is he going to convince us that £25 for 10 plastic models is amazing value for money and everyone buys them, and only poopheads don't?


I'm sure Jervis could miss a month or two from WD! :laugh:


----------



## Lord_Aaron (Sep 24, 2010)

Stella Cadente said:


> do deathwatch deploy armies?, everything I've heard is small strike teams, 1 or 2 squads at most, maybe allot less.


*shrugs* Probably. I'd still want to do it though.


----------



## Stella Cadente (Dec 25, 2006)

Lord_Aaron said:


> *shrugs* Probably. I'd still want to do it though.


deathwatch icons and shoulder pads+space marine codex+imagination=deathwatch army.

or just play apocavomit.


----------



## Lord_Aaron (Sep 24, 2010)

Stella Cadente said:


> deathwatch icons and shoulder pads+space marine codex+imagination=deathwatch army.


So vanilla marines w/ a Death Watch paint job (& shoulder pads). A little disappointing. Oh well...



> or just play apocavomit.


yeah, I don't touch that.


----------



## mcmuffin (Mar 1, 2009)

who cares? honestly, paint up some vanilla marines as DW and then play the kill teams mission from battle missions. there problem solved. 
And why is this thread in new releases?


----------



## Lord_Aaron (Sep 24, 2010)

Um, I do?

But, I did kind of subvert the thread on a tangent. Sorry about that.


----------



## jams (Sep 19, 2009)

cantor, scouts and sternguard


----------



## InquisitorTidusSolomon (Mar 7, 2009)

Stella Cadente said:


> do deathwatch deploy armies?, everything I've heard is small strike teams, 1 or 2 squads at most, maybe allot less.


Yeah, all they ever deploy is one or two squads. The whole point is that almost every member of the kill-team is a captain, sergeant, etc. Fluff-wise, the Inquisition would need to strip pretty much every chapter of their best soldiers and leaders to create an army of Deathwatch teams. There's no point to them having a codex, because they'd be woefully underpowered compared to what they represent in the fluff (but hey, this is GW, so what else is new?).


----------



## Baron Spikey (Mar 26, 2008)

To make a Xenos army- take a base force from WH or DH, then 'recruit' a couple of squads of Sternguard as 'Deathwatch'.

As long as you don't include Sisters of Battle or Grey Knights then you've essentially made a Ordo Xenos force.


----------



## Katie Drake (Nov 28, 2007)

The Deathwatch will only ever deploy a single Kill-Team to one area at a time (though how large an "area" is is anybody's guess). Kill-Teams consist of between three and 12 members.

Making an entire army of Deathwatch Marines would just be weird and counter-fluff. Not... that that's a bad thing or wrong.


----------



## gen.ahab (Dec 22, 2009)

You could make one out of a loganwing.


----------



## Baron Spikey (Mar 26, 2008)

Katie Drake said:


> Making an entire army of Deathwatch Marines would just be weird and counter-fluff. Not... that that's a bad thing or wrong.


Yes it is, counter fluff armies earn the 'Baron Special' (hint- it's not special but it is painful).


----------



## tu_shan82 (Mar 7, 2008)

Seeing as this isn't a new release I'm moving it it to general 40k.


----------



## HOBO (Dec 7, 2007)

Stella Cadente said:


> deathwatch icons and shoulder pads+space marine codex+imagination=deathwatch army.


Pretty much what I have done..my entire 1st Company is Deathwatch themed...looks great and I can play it as any number of Codexes with only minor tweaks, be it vanilla, DA etc.


----------



## TG1 (May 1, 2009)

Ok guys people who say read Dw RPG Take your own advice!!!! seriously it says a dozen kill teams assinged to one watch fortress so that could mean 120 marines!!. Also their better than sternguard, preffered enemy against all Xenos, specialist kit oh yeah and their led by captains and librarians with techmarines and apothercarys!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Katie Drake (Nov 28, 2007)

TG1 said:


> Ok guys people who say read Dw RPG Take your own advice!!!! seriously it says a dozen kill teams assinged to one watch fortress so that could mean 120 marines!!. Also their better than sternguard, preffered enemy against all Xenos, specialist kit oh yeah and their led by captains and librarians with techmarines and apothercarys!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


120 Marines at a Watch Fortress, not 120 Marines on the same battlefield at the same time. It's completely different. Of those 12 Kill-Teams, you'd find only one on any given mission.


----------



## tu_shan82 (Mar 7, 2008)

I agree that Deathwatch>Sternguard and am a little bit disappointed that GW haven't released a 5th edition set of rules for them. They could easily write a data sheet for them and make them an Apocalypse only unit and I'd be happy. It takes more than special ammo to be Deathwatch, they've got all sorts of special rules and equipment like power weapon/fists, lightning claws, move and fire heavy bolters and prefered enemy against all xenos. Unfortunately I don't think we'll see deathwatch anytime soon, and actually am in fear that they've gone the way of the squat.


----------



## Stephen_Newman (Jul 14, 2009)

So that is why I find Sternguard so badass. The similarity sure answers questions in my head. I may convert mine so they are deathwatch. Only question is do Deathwatch ever take transports like a razorback for instance?


----------



## the-ad-man (Jan 22, 2010)

Stephen_Newman said:


> So that is why I find Sternguard so badass. The similarity sure answers questions in my head. I may convert mine so they are deathwatch. Only question is do Deathwatch ever take transports like a razorback for instance?


i wouldnt see why not, they would probably have to catch the aliens before they slaughter them


----------



## Katie Drake (Nov 28, 2007)

Stephen_Newman said:


> So that is why I find Sternguard so badass. The similarity sure answers questions in my head. I may convert mine so they are deathwatch. Only question is do Deathwatch ever take transports like a razorback for instance?


Yeah, they do. The Deathwatch has access to all of the vehicles that a normal Chapter has and probably more besides.


----------



## Tzeen Qhayshek (May 4, 2010)

I like how Jervis said "they would look at" the other two =I= codices.


----------



## Stephen_Newman (Jul 14, 2009)

Probably disregarded them since the sisters are not marines and the grey knights are too badass so has ignored them due to jealousy.


----------



## TG1 (May 1, 2009)

My God katie drake really?!!! Seriously not all at the same time, but do you think that if the Deathwatch needed to they they wouldn't deploy at least thirty or forty? I mean imagine the situation the Death Watch Master just sits there and says no no no I can't deploy more than ten men it's not in my contract. Imagine if you would Tarsis Ultra or Armeggdon do you thnik they decided that they only needed ten men No is the Answer!!! Deathwatch are like the grey knights, there aren't that many but they can't be deployed in force if need be.


----------



## Katie Drake (Nov 28, 2007)

TG1 said:


> My God katie drake really?!!! Seriously not all at the same time, but do you think that if the Deathwatch needed to they they wouldn't deploy at least thirty or forty? I mean imagine the situation the Death Watch Master just sits there and says no no no I can't deploy more than ten men it's not in my contract. Imagine if you would Tarsis Ultra or Armeggdon do you thnik they decided that they only needed ten men No is the Answer!!! Deathwatch are like the grey knights, there aren't that many but they can't be deployed in force if need be.


Yes, really.

The Deathwatch are deployed in only in small numbers, because frankly that's all that they need to deploy. Remember that the Deathwatch aren't meant to be an army by themselves - most of the time they're doing infiltration style missions, or are supporting another Imperial force, but with _one_ squad and oftentimes not on the same battlefield.

I'm actually unaware of any activity by the Deathwatch during the 3rd Armageddon war and if I remember right there was only one squad on Tarsis Ultra as well (who ended up leaving the planet itself and boarding a Hive Ship).


----------



## gen.ahab (Dec 22, 2009)

What she said. Death Watch are elite strike teams, they supplement existing foces. If you need 40 members of the DW then your screwed.


----------



## morfangdakka (Dec 31, 2006)

The deathwatch have no need to be deployed as a full army. They are special elite units and if there was something large enough that they could not handle as a unit. They would call in a full Imperial army.

just look at modern elite units. They do not deploy as a whole army they do special operations anything more and the full army is called in.


----------



## Varakir (Sep 2, 2009)

I like Jams idea, Pedro + stern guard, and then some scouts modelled as storm troopers, and your sorted. 

Sounds like a fun little project to me.


----------



## Warlock in Training (Jun 10, 2008)

I thought Kryptman had TWO DW kill teams with him to infect that Norn Queen from Hive Fleet Leviathon...or was it Kraken... one of those two. 

I also read through C: Armegoddon that it took again TWO DW Kill Teams to cleanse Orks from the orbiting Space Station.

So it looks like DW deploying 2-3 Kill Teams is not unreasonable.


----------



## gen.ahab (Dec 22, 2009)

2-3 teams usually means 10-15 marines.


----------



## Katie Drake (Nov 28, 2007)

Warlock in Training said:


> I thought Kryptman had TWO DW kill teams with him to infect that Norn Queen from Hive Fleet Leviathon...or was it Kraken... one of those two.
> 
> I also read through C: Armegoddon that it took again TWO DW Kill Teams to cleanse Orks from the orbiting Space Station.
> 
> So it looks like DW deploying 2-3 Kill Teams is not unreasonable.


Two Kill-Teams does not a Deathwatch army make. At maximum, that'd be 24 Deathwatch Marines.


----------



## gen.ahab (Dec 22, 2009)

24 marines? If you need 24 DW marines you might as well just shoot yourself in the head and get it done with.


----------



## Warlock in Training (Jun 10, 2008)

Well after reading a little Info on Inq Kryptmon, he had SEVRAL DW teams help him put some Genestealers in stasis to send to the Ork Empire. That task killed most of that group. So their not all badass as some seem to credit them. GKs are by far nastier, and it takes 100 of them to help the first armagedon shibang. But 2-3 Teams is not fluff wise unreasonable.


----------



## gen.ahab (Dec 22, 2009)

There was 12 blood thirsters and a fucking daemon primarch plus hundreds of little buggers. 

Again, a DW team is usually 5 men. And yeah, they are all badasses.


----------



## Baron Spikey (Mar 26, 2008)

The Deathwatch are the best of the best as far as run of the mill Astartes Chapters are concerned (I know 'run of the mill' seems absurd in regards to Space Marines) but the Grey Knights are in a league of their own.


----------



## Doelago (Nov 29, 2009)

A squad of Grey Knights would clearly beat the hell out of a squad of Deathwatch marines, even if they are good as well, but they dont even get close...


----------



## gen.ahab (Dec 22, 2009)

They may take out one, two if thy are lucky, but yeah.


----------



## Lord Sven Kittyclaw (Mar 23, 2009)

I disagree, the way they fight is far differant, the Deathwatch would be firing on them from maximum range, with their special ammo. I think they would kill most of the knights.

The situation would obviously differant if the gray knights were close enough to just chop them into little bits.


----------



## Baron Spikey (Mar 26, 2008)

Lord Sven Kittyclaw said:


> I disagree, the way they fight is far differant, the Deathwatch would be firing on them from maximum range, with their special ammo. I think they would kill most of the knights.
> 
> The situation would obviously differant if the gray knights were close enough to just chop them into little bits.


So your saying that if Deathwatch had the advantage they'd win but if the Grey Knights did they'd win...what a stunning revelation! (sarcasm for the less observant of you)

What if they were on even ground with neither having the advantage?


----------



## Doelago (Nov 29, 2009)

Baron Spikey said:


> What if they were on even ground with neither having the advantage?


Ever heard of psychic powers? :biggrin: And even if the Deathwatch had an advantage on a long range, the Grey Knights could still use their shrouding (Or whatever the thing was called) ability to hide themselves behind some odd smoke thingie :so_happy:


----------



## Lord Sven Kittyclaw (Mar 23, 2009)

Lmfao Baron, not exactly what im saying. And the GK dont _use_ pyschic powers. They are all pyschic, but dont utilise their abilities beyond powering their nemesis weapons.


----------



## Doelago (Nov 29, 2009)

Lord Sven Kittyclaw said:


> And the GK dont _use_ pyschic powers. They are all pyschic, but dont utilise their abilities beyond powering their nemesis weapons.


You sure? I am pretty god damn sure that they have blasted a thing or two apart with their minds in the fluff...


----------



## Baron Spikey (Mar 26, 2008)

Lord Sven Kittyclaw said:


> Lmfao Baron, not exactly what im saying. And the GK dont _use_ pyschic powers. They are all pyschic, but dont utilise their abilities beyond powering their nemesis weapons.


Other than stuff like_ Holocaust_ and _Shrouding_...


----------



## Lord Sven Kittyclaw (Mar 23, 2009)

Really? What "Fluff" Would this be? Because I have the Grey knight books as well, and im pretty sure the only people who "blasted apart" anything were the terminators, which were pretty obviously using the ability the holocaust. Which (Shock!) Gray terminators have in game.

The shrouding isnt really a "power". At least IMO.


----------



## Doelago (Nov 29, 2009)

Lord Sven Kittyclaw said:


> Really? What "Fluff" Would this be? Because I have the Grey knight books as well, and im pretty sure the only people who "blasted apart" anything were the terminators, which were pretty obviously using the ability the holocaust. Which (Shock!) Gray terminators have in game.
> 
> The shrouding isnt really a "power". At least IMO.


Still, a psychic power! Can a normal Space Marine Librarian use it? No. Meaning that they have been trained to use it, and soon it has become an second nature to use it, but it is still a psychic power (Never seen a non-psyker or an machine use it), and the Grey Knight Terminators are (Shockingly :shok Grey Knights...


----------



## Baron Spikey (Mar 26, 2008)

Lord Sven Kittyclaw said:


> Really? What "Fluff" Would this be? Because I have the Grey knight books as well, and im pretty sure the only people who "blasted apart" anything were the terminators, which were pretty obviously using the ability the holocaust. Which (Shock!) Gray terminators have in game.
> 
> The shrouding isnt really a "power". At least IMO.


Its the result of a constant psychic usage by the Grey Knights that purposely confuses their opponents- it's not a lightning bolt or telekinesis etc but that seems like a power to me.

I didn't realise we were only referring to Grey Knights in Power Armour, I thought we were just talking about the Grey Knights one and all in which case Holocaust is a power used by that Chapter of psychic Astartes.


----------

